# Post your Kindle 3 Screensaver's HERE!



## Parasyght (Jan 26, 2011)

For those you of that decided to 'hack' your kindle to add your own screensavers, let's start posting them here so we can share. Anything you have and you think is worth sharing would be great. I've just started doing it, but I'm converting book cover's and anime pictures, and fan art of video games, fan art of books and other such stuff! Share and share alike!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We have a whole Photo Gallery board where there are already thousands of screensavers..

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,10.0.html


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

K3 size is the same as 1 & 2, and we've got somewhere near 9,000 posted here on KB already.


----------



## Spring (Apr 5, 2011)

Fish screensavers from www.digiaquascr.com


----------

